# how to setup an own freebsd-update server



## balanga (Dec 11, 2021)

I did a search on the subject in the title and came up with a FreeBSD forum post. Just the thing I was looking for I thought...Thread 6672.... except it is over ten years old and the links no longer work.
There is also a guide in The Handbook and this too is very old.

Is there anything newer? 

I'm not actually wanting to build FreeBSD itself just create a cache for my local network. Is there any way to create this simply by fetching all the required files from an official update server and storing them somwhere on my network?


----------



## chrbr (Dec 11, 2021)

I think there should be more recent threads. As far as I remember there have been lots of discussions during the transition from FreeBSD-11.X to FreeBSD-12.0. One simple approach is to use a caching proxy as www/squid for that purpose. I you dig for that you should find newer threads.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

How to make a local mirror for FreeBSD.
					

I need a local mirror server, because I need an FreeBSD cluster (run ZFS and PostgreSQL).  For Debian system, the local mirror can easily be created with the apt-mirror tool.  Is there some tools to create a local mirror for FreeBSD to run freebsd-update and pkg commands, so the entire cluster...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

